# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗜𝗺𝗽𝗼𝗿𝘁𝗮𝗻𝘁 𝗜𝘀 𝗕𝗲𝗮𝘂𝘁𝘆 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗙𝗲𝗲𝗹 𝗜𝗻 𝗔 𝗥𝗲𝗹𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝘀𝗵𝗶𝗽 𝗧𝗼 𝗠𝗮𝗶𝗻𝘁𝗮𝗻𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗜𝘁'𝘀 𝗦𝘂𝗰𝗰𝗲𝘀𝘀�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

Not important at all.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends on how you define beauty. I like to take care of my self, but I don't have a special standard for what I am attracted to, I just know when I feel it, does that make sence? A few times I have grown attracted to guys I were nor initially attracted to, too, lookwise.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Beauty is very important as it allows me to hook up with the whole town and learn their secrets!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

It’s important. I wouldn’t want to be with someone who wasn’t attracted to me, and I’m definitely not attracted to unhygienic people. But, it’s just one of many factors.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Beauty is the first condition.
Deal breaker


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I prefer general attractiveness over beauty. Someone can _look_ beautiful, but they may be missing qualities that I find attractive. I still wouldn’t go for them. Meanwhile, I will totally go for a man who’s attractive to me, even though he’s not conventionally beautiful. For instance: a short, ultra-bland man but with an amazing personality, disposition, and unique perspectives. (If they can impress me with their intellect, I’ll be even more attracted). I know I did fall for someone like that.

So, beauty—preferred, but not as important as encompassing attractiveness.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I'd say attraction (not necessarily beauty, I don't think it matters that someone is conventionally good-looking as long as their partner is genuinely attracted to them) is extremely important in a relationship, especially the beginning stages.

To maintain a relationship successfully, I would assume that looks get less important if other factors are in the way. I've only been in one relationship and remained heavily physically attracted to my partner throughout the entirety of it, but toxicity outside of appearance caused it to end.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love beauty, but not in humans.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Everyone is going to age and may not be as attractive as they were 20 years ago. It would be unethical to love a partner less who was disfigured in a car crash. However, someone may be negligent with their health and become less attractive.


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

If looks really matter that much to you, you've never been in love.


----------

